# green blanket version 2



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

this is for the new apartment i'll be moving into in may.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, simple looking but very attractive. Nice Tank


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This is amazing! No jokes, it's perfect.

Reddish gravel and your healthy Hemianthus Callitrichoides look great together!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Reddish gravel and your healthy Hemianthus Callitrichoides look great together!


Is it not Glosso?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm personally not much of a planted kinda guy, but I REALLY like the look of that tank. Very simple. Very elegant. Very nice.


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

hey guys. thanks so much for your kind comments. foreground is not hemianthus callitrichoides._ it is_ glossostigma, although i am currently growing hc in a pot outside emersed and will add it in once it's nice and thick.

the glossos really grows in fast, so i recommend it to anyone who wants a fast-growing foreground plant. the pencils also love it and i catch them eating some of the blue algae that sometimes grow on them.


----------

